# Ok, I trust you folks more then searching the web



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

so I want to ask how to cook "pork loin end cut chops" so they come out tender and juicy?  I'm learning more about cuts of meat, and how wrong I've been about cooking dif. cuts of Pork

What say you? Hep me, Hep me


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2015)

LOL  Denise I would ''Hep you, Hep you'',,,but I hate Pork so I don't cook it....so sowwwwwyyyyy


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## imp (Sep 11, 2015)

Well....believe it or not, the best cooking method to maintain juiciness in meat is to bake it in a microwave oven. The best, juiciest white turkey breast I have ever had, was done in the microwave.

However, since many folks seem to doubt this claim, and not knowing your thoughts, I will stop and confer more about it with my wife. She taught microwave cooking courses some years back.    imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 11, 2015)

Put it in a pan and cook it until it starts to smoke.

I've done this for many years with pork, chicken, beef, fish, vegetables, pizza ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 11, 2015)

Denise, I honestly think you might be better off on the net.


----------



## Lon (Sep 11, 2015)

nwlady said:


> so I want to ask how to cook "pork loin end cut chops" so they come out tender and juicy?  I'm learning more about cuts of meat, and how wrong I've been about cooking dif. cuts of Pork
> 
> What say you? Hep me, Hep me



Coat your pork loin liberally with olive oil and seasonings and broil at 450F for 30 minutes. Don't turn the pork loin, instead wrap it loosely in aluminum foil to keep the juices in.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 11, 2015)

Coat in powdered ranch dressing and bake at 450 for 30 minutes. Yummy and they don`t dry out. A couple of my foster girls taught me this one


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2015)

It's the baking method that works the best, whatever the coating or seasonings; baked chops stay juicier. Frying dries them out.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

oh thanks a'rot Holly, LOL


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> It's the baking method that works the best, whatever the coating or seasonings; baked chops stay juicier. Frying dries them out.



Ok, good info Rose, I learned to do my country-style ribs in the oven (foil with all goodies in there, and a bit of water).  So I can do the same with the other cuts/chops.  They don't brown, but is it ok to seer them a bit to brown, then bake?  That makes the cs ribs like jerky on the outside But what about the chops?


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Coat in powdered ranch dressing and bake at 450 for 30 minutes. Yummy and they don`t dry out. A couple of my foster girls taught me this one



Oh wow, that sounds yummy Mrs. R  Do you add any liquid, or wrap them in foil?


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't make meat dishes much anymore, since it's me, myself and I ..... but I had always liked getting meat tender/juicy in my crock pot.  Slow cooking never missed for me.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/75861/amazing-pork-tenderloin-in-the-slow-cooker/


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

Lon said:


> Coat your pork loin liberally with olive oil and seasonings and broil at 450F for 30 minutes. Don't turn the pork loin, instead wrap it loosely in aluminum foil to keep the juices in.



Oh I love using the olive oil, so yes, I will have to try this.  I probably don't need the water with this one.  So I've been putting the CS ribs in foil, and on a cookie sheet as well.  Same with your recipe Lon?


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Denise, I honestly think you might be better off on the net.



Ah, but you haven't read all the good stuff I gathered here  I think you guys are trustworthy  I mean, it could just be an ape with a keyboard writing those "online" recipes.  Hmmno, I don't think any apes have joined SF, LOL


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

Bonnie said:


> I don't make meat dishes much anymore, since it's me, myself and I ..... but I had always liked getting meat tender/juicy in my crock pot.  Slow cooking never missed for me.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/75861/amazing-pork-tenderloin-in-the-slow-cooker/



Bonnie, I so love getting crocked, I mean, crocking  It does make things soooooo tender, as well as keeping all the juices in, yum


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks Imp,

I'm not much for using the micro for cooking, but I'll keep an open mind k denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Put it in a pan and cook it until it starts to smoke.
> 
> I've done this for many years with pork, chicken, beef, fish, vegetables, pizza ...



LOL, is that with or without flames phil:awman:


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 11, 2015)

nwlady said:


> LOL, is that with or without flames phil:awman:



Well, if you want to get fancy, sure, kick up the flames. 

Bachelor survival cooking at its finest!


----------



## jujube (Sep 11, 2015)

I find my best results with using a cast-iron Dutch oven and baking it low and slow.  Always turns out juicy and tender.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, if you want to get fancy, sure, kick up the flames.
> 
> Bachelor survival cooking at its finest!



Oh yeah, cooking with pizazz iz my dream (sure havin a lot of dreams lately)!  I don't know though phil, I hate the smell of singed hair


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

jujube said:


> I find my best results with using a cast-iron Dutch oven and baking it low and slow.  Always turns out juicy and tender.



I like the sound of this one jj, lol!  Ok, I know you are right, low and slow makes for yummy pork


----------



## AprilT (Sep 11, 2015)

Since I just pop most of my meats into my george Foreman grill for at most 8 minutes,  occasionally I quick sear or stir fry with onion peppers garlic olive oil sometimes ginger and such  season  with salt/pepper alternately I generally will just use Youtube as a go to these days in addition to recipe sites like allrecipes.com.  

This guy is funny







another quick recipe


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

Dang, I liked both of these April!  I used to think I had to cook the pork a longer time, but the first guy only cooked his a total of about 15 min. as well!  

Thanks so much, Denise


----------



## AprilT (Sep 11, 2015)

Glad you like them.     I too used to think the same about the length of time it took to cook them, being port and all, so I would often end up with way too tough pork chops, I never made it to pork cooking lessons in cooking school, not that it matters these days, most everything has been forgotten from those days of cooking classes.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

That reminds me of Audrey Hepburn in "Sabrina" where her dad sent her to cooking school in France.  I loved that movie


----------



## AprilT (Sep 11, 2015)

I wish, no this was lower Manhattan and I hated most every minute of it, I had a very hard nosed nun for the cooking instructor, I liked the chemistry and other instructors well enough.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 11, 2015)

Denise, if you liked the movie Sabrina, you might like Julie, Julia with Meryl Street playing Julia Child.  I really enjoyed it and there's tons of cooking done in it, a kind of comedy.  Glad your getting into the cooking thing, which can be very satisfying.


----------



## imp (Sep 11, 2015)

Seniors resist change, it seems. Someone mentions roast pork, and I perk up; I was raised on the stuff!    imp


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2015)

Pork, the other white meat


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Denise, if you liked the movie Sabrina, you might like Julie, Julia with Meryl Street playing Julia Child.  I really enjoyed it and there's tons of cooking done in it, a kind of comedy.  Glad your getting into the cooking thing, which can be very satisfying.



Cookie!! Thank you for that reminder, I had only heard about the movie, and bet Meryl did an excellent job!! Thank you so much, and I will look for it Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

imp said:


> Seniors resist change, it seems. Someone mentions roast pork, and I perk up; I was raised on the stuff!    imp



I have more pork now because prices are so high on other meats, at least in my area.  Such good buys on Pork, so then all I needed was to know how to cook it right


----------



## ~Lenore (Sep 28, 2015)

*Denise, I have always had the same questions about cooking pork.  I am glad you asked that question.
Alice, I am going to try the Apricot crispy recipe you posted!  It looks yummy and easy and fast, three things I really like when I cook.  . 
*


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh my pork has been turning out great now!  I always cook it in the oven, in foil/seasoning, and it stays way moist.  It only takes about 30ish minutes too, depending on the cut, etc.  So much easier then pan-frying, and I am finding "no more" tough chops, or dry


----------



## ~Lenore (Sep 28, 2015)

*I cooked the Crispy Apricot pork chop tonight!  It was delicious.  

I did not have apricot jam so I used orange marmalade.  I only cooked one and I added some sweet potato fries to the pan and some cauliflower, broccoli and carrot mix.  I put it all on the oiled baking pan and cooked it for 16 minutes @425° . I flipped the veggies one time during the 16 minutes and every thing cooked perfectly.  

It was literally a one dish meal.  I will be doing this again and again with apricot next time.  
Thanks for the recipe. *


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2015)

Lenore it sounds delicious. I tried it with lemon marmalade, to die for. Next time I am going to try ginger jam.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ginger Jam!!  Wow that sounds amazing, and never heard of it.  I'll have to look around for it Shalimar


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2015)

Try the imported foods section Denise. It is made by McKay's in Scotland. I also buy lemon marmalade which is made in Scotland by Robertson's. Yummy stuff.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2015)

Denise, ginger jam is wonderful added to Chinese stir fry, while apricot jam substitutes beautifully for the more expensive mango chutney in curry dishes.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 29, 2015)

Here's how I cook baby back ribs.  

1. remove the membrane from the back of the ribs.

2.  us a dry rub.. pick one out at the supermarket..  whatever suits your fancy.

3.  Wrap the ribs in Saran Wrap..  Yep.. you read it right..  plastic wrap..  don't worry it will not melt.

4.  warp the ribs in aluminum foil.. seal tightly

5..bake at 250 for about 3-4 hours.. meat side down. 

6.  remove the plastic and foil.. you can then coat with your favorite BBQ sauce...  

The ribs will be fall off the bone tender and delish.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 29, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Denise, ginger jam is wonderful added to Chinese stir fry, while apricot jam substitutes beautifully for the more expensive mango chutney in curry dishes.



Ok Shalimar, also, I'll bet I can find the Jam at our North Coast Coop!  I love that store.  I know this is off topic but have you ever tried a "juice" drink that has Ginger, Apple Cider Vinegar, and Cinnamon?  It is soooooooo good, except they are like 2.49 for about 16 oz.  But what a treat  Here's the link to our store down here:

http://www.northcoastco-op.com/


----------

